# Leon Jimenes No. 3 Cigar Review - #3 is #1



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

This cigar delivers exactly what it promises, a mild, well constructed, flavorful smoke. Easy draw, nice ash, lots of smoke without overpowering. N...

Read the full review here: Leon Jimenes No. 3 Cigar Review - #3 is #1


----------

